# Few questions for anyone that feeds nutriment :)



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm finally getting around to making an order of nutriment and just wondered about feeding amounts. Charlie weighs around 4.5kg and puts on weight quite easily. How much do you think I should give him per day? Does 100g sound about right? 
I don't have a local stockist so was going to just order a starter pack which comes with a few different flavours. Is there any flavours i should try him with first or should he be ok with any? He's used to having ziwipeak so I'm hoping he should be fine with it straight away. 
Also what would be the best way to separate it into portions? Should I maybe defrost a little so it can be cut up then put his daily allowance into a little tub and take one out of the freezer and put in the fridge each night? And lastly do I feed it cold straight out of the fridge or at room temperature? 
Sorry for all the questions! I'm used to scooping food straight out of a bag lol! Xx


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If he is prone to weight gain then 100g could possibly be a bit much. I would start with 90g and see how he gets on (that is 2% of his bodyweight) Is he definitely 4.5kg though, not 4.5 pounds?
Nutriment is a great food, i am sure he will love it.
If you leave it out of the freezer for an hour or so you can portion it up quite easily, the 500g tubs are quite shallow so you can cut it whilst still semi frozen. I find a serrated knife the easiest thing to use (bread knife etc)
I get the big chubs usually, (they take up less space in the freezer and work out slightly cheaper with 5 Chis) cut it up into meal sized chunks, wrap and re-freeze. Then get out a portion the night before and defrost in a tub in the fridge.
I prefer to feed at room temperature, you can slosh a bit of water from the kettle on it if it is too cold. I sometimes warm up the bowls (stainless steel) first by pouring boiling water over them, this also takes the chill off the food. Lots of raw feeders feed entirely frozen meals though, so with a bigger Chi i wouldn't be too concerned.
Remember that it will keep in the fridge for 3-4 days, so you can get out more than you need for a day.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you! He's a bigger chi lol! I've just got on the digital scales with him and he's 9lb so that's just a bit over 4kg I think! 
I think he will love it too, he seems to have gone off ziwipeak lately and isn't eating it till he's really hungry. 
I was going to order some chicken necks and baa tubes too, would they need to be cut down or given full? And would I give them as a meal? 
Thank you for all your help, it's much appreciated xx


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The Nutriment chicken necks are really big, I cut them into 2 or 3 pieces and feed as a meal. (Bearing in mind mine are all smaller than Charlie lol between 3.5 and 5.5 lbs)
The Baa tubes (lambs trachea) can be fed whole as a treat, or stuffed with mince and fed as a meal. You can cut them up quite easily with scissors if you want to make smaller treats.I have been giving them frozen as a cooling meal with turkey mince in. Quite messy to prepare, but they seemed to enjoy them lol. They are about 4/5 inches long, a bit less than an inch in diameter.
The beef Nutriment is boneless, so can be fed either side of a chicken neck or other bone if you are feeding Nutriment exclusively


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Aw Charlie would seem like a giant at the side of yours lol! 
Going to make my order now so ill let you know when it arrives and how we get on! 
Just need to make some room in the freezer before it all comes! 
Thanks again  xx


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I've been reading this post with interest, because I've just started my four chis on Nutriment. It's a great success - they love it! I've been giving them Nutriment for breakfast, and then for dinner they have Nature's Menu tripe mixed with a few of the Country Hunter range nuggets, which also seems to go down well. I'm not too sure about quantities, though. I tend to just look at my dogs and monitor their weight rather than calculating amounts, but should I be weighing each portion? Also, with four dogs of different sizes (from 9lbs to 3lbs) who tend to swap around food bowls when they're eating, its difficult to monitor anyway. My dogs are all young, active and well-exercised, and none of them are fat. And another question - if bone is already included in the mince, should I be feeding bone as an extra? It's great for tiny Florrie, as she doesn't really eat bones anyway (she likes one when the others do because she doesn't want to be left out, but just nibbles round the edges and leaves it), but Frodo and Luka in particular adore their chicken bones. And it's good for their teeth. Sorry, so many questions! xx


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't weigh my dogs food, i just go by their condition, if someone is looking a bit skinny they get slightly more. If one got a bit podgy I would cut back a little. It is only important to be accurate if you have an overweight dog or a dog who gains weight easily.
The amount of bone a dog can tolerate varies from dog to dog. All mine need around the recommended 10%, but lots of raw feeders (usually with bigger dogs) feed a much higher percentage without issues. (up to 30%) Keep an eye on their poo, if it is hard or chalky or they are straining they have had too much bone. The Nutriment beef variety is boneless, so ideal for feeding alongside a meaty bone. Alternatively just give them tripe for breakfast if they are having a bone for tea.


----------

